# Maggette a Spur?



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Link


> According to multiple reports this morning Maggette will, indeed, wind up in the Texas Triangle, and he could very well turn out to be the piece that gets his new team a championship. If all goes according to plan, Maggette will finally join the San Antonio Spurs, who were very much in love with him a couple of seasons ago when his last contract came up.


I may actually start cheering for the Spurs again.

Thoughts?


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

TM said:


> Link
> 
> 
> I may actually start cheering for the Spurs again.
> ...


You could read the Free Agent thread to get our thoughts.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

big news like this doesn't deserve its own thread???


----------



## XxMia_9xX (Oct 5, 2002)

hopefully he signs!  that would be awesome...

but i'm not gonna celebrate until it's a done deal..


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

TM said:


> big news like this doesn't deserve its own thread???


Sure it does (that's why I didn't lock it) but if you really want to see our thoughts, check out the free agent thread. We've been talking about it since last night when Yahoo broke the news.


----------



## XxMia_9xX (Oct 5, 2002)

well no magette i guess...


----------



## sasaint (Jun 28, 2005)

XxMia_9xX said:


> well no magette i guess...


If Maggette does go to the Warriors, I don't see who the Spurs might be interested in now. I really don't expect them to sign anybody significant. I expect pretty much the same old cast back - except Barry - which means this team will not be as good as last year's team... unless one of their rookies makes a much bigger splash than expected.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Maybe they are working on a trade ?


----------



## sasaint (Jun 28, 2005)

croco said:


> Maybe they are working on a trade ?


Who? The SPURS???

Doubt it. They'll probably pursue ezealen's guy, J.R. Smith. Smith has loads of athletic ability, but...

With Barry in doubt, the Spurs have two glaring needs: Offense and Offense. They desperately need a replacement for Finley and another SF.

Actually, with Thomas unsigned, they have 3 glaring needs. If they don't fill them, this could be a real shocker of a season for SPURS fans.


----------

